# Double: auf einmal Komma statt Punkt



## RoHo (6. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich war heute morgen ganz verwirrt, dass mein Programm auf einmal überall abstürzt und habe dann bemerkt, dass meine Double-Werte auf einmal mit einem Komma statt einem Punkt erzeugt werden :


```
System.out.printf("double: %f\n", 5.2433);
```
führt zu

```
double: 5,243300
```
Das Komma wird auch verwendet, wenn die Ausgabe in der ersten Zeile steht, also können keine Formatierungen, wie z.B. NumberFormat dafür verantwortlich sein.

In anderen Eclipse-Projekten wird weiterhin der Punkt verwendet.

Ironischerweise hatte ich gestern erfolglos versucht ein Komma statt eines Punktes für bestimmte Ausgaben zu verwenden, um meine Ergebnisse als csv-Datei für Excel zu verwenden. Das hatte aber nicht funktioniert und alle Locale-Einstellungen usw. wurden wieder komplett gelöscht.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte, dass es von gestern auf heute umspringt, bzw. wie ich das wieder rückgängig machen kann?

Viele Grüße
RoHo


----------



## bygones (6. Jun 2012)

du kannst ueber [c]System.out.printf(Locale.ENGLISH, "double: %f\n", 5.2433);[/c] die gewuenschte Locale setzen


----------



## RoHo (6. Jun 2012)

Hi.
Das funktioniert ja leider nur für die eine Ausgabe, ich habe aber schon ca 1000 Formatierungen, die ich alle ändern müsste. Ich möchte eigentlich so wenig wie möglich am Programm ändern. Die frage ist eher wie ich mein Projekt wieder so zurücksetzen kann, dass es wie vorher arbeitet.


----------



## ARadauer (6. Jun 2012)

Zu Beginn irgendwo dein globales Locale auf englisch setzen... oder in den Länderinstellungen der Systemsteuerung, dass müsste auch Auswirkungen haben....

```
Locale.setDefault(Locale.ENGLISH);
System.out.printf("double: %f\n", 5.2433);
```


----------



## RoHo (6. Jun 2012)

danke, das scheint zu funktionieren, seltsam nur, dass sich das geändert hatte...


----------

